

Building a Startup? Learn from success stories of industry leaders - alchaplinsky
http://www.startlin.es/

======
doleson
This is really cool. BUT, I think most HN readers would be most interested in
the founding stories, and the hustle / hurdles overcome / pivots that these
founders showcased.

For instance, there's no mention that Slack came out of a failed game company
or that Uber was originally supposed to just be on-demand limos for a small
group of friends! These are the key parts of the stories that are missing.

------
rajacombinator
Nice project but the content doesn't match your headline. This is a collection
of 30,000ft facts that would be more suited to a boilerplate "our company
history" on a corporate website. There's no insight or learning to be had here
about how each company reached these milestones.

Collecting genuine insights in one place could be pretty useful!

------
k0mplex
I clicked on a couple of the stories I know well from first-hand experience
and found a lot of mistakes. This is a neat idea but if it's just assembling
headlines it will miss the insights that would actually help founders.

~~~
vonklaus
I love the ui, but I completely discounted the info after reading ebay's
story. It went something like ebay hired meg whitman to run the company as it
had 4.7m a year in revenue/profit(forgot which).

Next slide, ~6months later company goes public making founders immediate
billionaires.

------
toolslive
hm, isn't trying to learn from success stories a mistake called "survivor
bias" ?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)

